
New software watches for license plates, turning you into Little Brother - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/12/new-open-source-license-plate-reader-software-lets-you-make-your-own-hot-list/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684343)

